

Things 60 minutes didn’t tell you about making apps - Am3n
http://samrussell.com.au/the-truth-about-making-apps/

======
ChuckMcM
I appreciate the frankness in the tone. Basically it says, "there is a lot of
work in making a worthwhile App." It is something that folks struggle with. If
you have a great idea, and you start working on it right now, in a few years
you'll be able to sell it. Longer event horizon than many are comfortable
with. This is because if it sucks they won't get their 'few years' back. They
will have to do it again. Some folks feel empowered by that tension, others
decide to go work for a big company.

------
samrussell
Thanks Chuck, glad you liked my post. The tone was very frank, but I think the
message is a little clearer when you spell it out for people in black and
white!

Sam Russell

